# نبذة بسيطة عن تخطيط الدماغ



## مهدي الزعيم (17 أكتوبر 2006)

اليكم المرفق التالي (نوع doc) عن تخطيط الدماغ


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أكتوبر 2006)

ما شاء الله عليك م/مهدي الزعيم .

منور علينا بكثرة مواضيعك في هذا الشهر الكريم .

وان شاء الله خير وبركة ومشاركات متجددة ومميزة يا مبدع .

تمنياتي لك التوفيق دومأ .

البغدادي .


----------



## goldchance (21 أكتوبر 2006)

أخي بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الله الرائع وزادك بسطة في الجسم والعلم قل أأأأأأأمين


----------



## المسـلم الباسل (21 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## lady moon (22 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## *®Dr. Kawara* (24 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهند الفتلاوي (16 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على هالمشاركات الحلوة

م.مهند


----------



## فهد ـالعتيبي (20 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على المشاركه الرائعه..

بس لو تضيف رسومات وصور وبلوك دايقرام كانت راح تكون اروع


----------



## bhr335 (25 فبراير 2007)

مشكووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## omarin (7 أبريل 2007)

سلمت يداك عالمعلومات المفيدة ....حلوين أوي:14:


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

mashkoor a5y


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (14 يونيو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررر ولك كل الشكر يا زعيم


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hammhamm44 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

thanks 4 a good informations


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخوي وهذا برضو مش راضي يتحمل معي


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر و ما قصرت


----------



## ماجدالمهندسالكردي (10 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بيك


----------

